# Diabetes



## rgp (Mar 20, 2018)

I get the impression that most of us here are of a similar age ? or at the least of the same generation ?

  Is it just myself or...Has anyone else noticed the _almost _sudden ? Constant advertising for diabetes medicines ? It seems to me that , go back just five years, and the ads were much less numerous..10 years for sure. 

My question(s) are A: is it suddenly an increasing / widespread disease ?  B: a disease that has increased in severity ? Or are we being lied to in some manner ? Has it become a gold mine for big-pharma. Are the numbers not as serious as we are led to believe? But the fear of those numbers make us eager to buy these medicines?

It just seems to me that the ads are everywhere and constant.

On radio this morning I noticed a number of ads, I received two magazines subscriptions , two ads in each magazine. Turned on the TV , seems like an ad at every commercial break...??


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

_"A: is it suddenly an increasing / widespread disease ?  B: a disease that has increased in severity ?"
_
For the most part, I think yes. We get fatter every year. Our children are Fruit-Looping their way into it, too. This causes diabetes, even when your family has no history of it.

All of our labor-saving machines cause us more immobility, so unless you can afford a gym membership with a walking-machine, weights, then sit in the recliner and don't burn off those calories from a long-stack of pancakes with syrup.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, about a third of the U.S. (~100 million people) has diabetes, so I don't think we're being lied to.

The commercials ARE pervasive, though. And yes, it IS a goldmine for pharmaceutical types.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, about a third of the U.S. (~100 million people) has diabetes, so I don't think we're being lied to.
> 
> The commercials ARE pervasive, though. And yes, it IS a goldmine for pharmaceutical types.



Pharmaceutical goldmine? You betcha!

I think not ALL diabetics get this disease from excess weight but most do. Some just inherit. My grandmother had it.


----------



## rgp (Mar 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Pharmaceutical goldmine? You betcha!
> 
> I think not ALL diabetics get this disease from excess weight but most do. Some just inherit. My grandmother had it.




   Yes, I know two 'thin' folks that have it. No one in my family did...but I'm told I have an A-1C that needs watching...whatever the hell that means? Last report , it had improved. And yes , due to arthritis i am overweight. But I have no "sweet-tooth" and I do eat healthy...not vegan, but healthy.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

rgp said:


> Yes, I know two 'thin' folks that have it. No one in my family did...but I'm told I have an A-1C that needs watching...whatever the hell that means? Last report , it had improved. And yes , due to arthritis i am overweight. But I have no "sweet-tooth" and I do eat healthy...not vegan, but healthy.




Nobody is overweight due to arthritis.

 Less movement = less food intake and that's that. 
Actually if some of the weight was lost, the arthritis would not be as painful, less pressure on the joints, especially the knees.

Vegan does not necessarily = "healthy", I don't know how that rumor got started.

If you're told to watch your A1C, you must. Medicare pays for test kits, it's not hard to do a tiny blood test from your finger tip.

Glad your last test showed improvement.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2018)

The A1C test is an indicator of how your glucose numbers have averaged over the past 3 months.   An A1C level below 5.7 percent is considered normal. An A1C between 5.7 and 6.4 percent signals prediabetes. Type 2 diabetes is diagnosed when the A1C is over 6.5 percent.    Type 2 used to be called "adult onset" diabetes but now people are being diagnosed at younger ages.

I can't recall exactly when, but about 10 years ago the medical community "adjusted" the A1C numbers for a diagnosis of diabetes which caused a lot of people to suddenly be diagnosed as diabetic.   (Kind of like when they changed the numbers for diagnosing high blood pressure.)   I believe that Big Pharma plays a HUGE role in these determinations; got to keep the big bucks on prescription meds rolling in.   

Many times prediabetes or early Type 2 can be controlled with diet and exercise.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> The A1C test is an indicator of how your glucose numbers have averaged over the past 3 months.   An A1C level below 5.7 percent is considered normal. An A1C between 5.7 and 6.4 percent signals prediabetes. Type 2 diabetes is diagnosed when the A1C is over 6.5 percent.    Type 2 used to be called "adult onset" diabetes but now people are being diagnosed at younger ages.
> 
> I can't recall exactly when, but about 10 years ago the medical community "adjusted" the A1C numbers for a diagnosis of diabetes which caused a lot of people to suddenly be diagnosed as diabetic.   (Kind of like when they changed the numbers for diagnosing high blood pressure.)   I believe that Big Pharma plays a HUGE role in these determinations; got to keep the big bucks on prescription meds rolling in.
> 
> Many times prediabetes or early Type 2 can be controlled with diet and exercise.



I agree that Many times prediabetes or early Type 2 can be controlled with diet and exercise!

That was interesting what you said about "changing the numbers" C'est Moi! But we do have to address the rising obesity.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I agree that Many times prediabetes or early Type 2 can be controlled with diet and exercise!
> 
> That was interesting what you said about "changing the numbers" C'est Moi! But we do have to address the rising obesity.



I agree, RR.   I watched a documentary recently called "Fed Up" and it was a real eye-opener.   I had no idea that the "big food' lobbyists had so much control over the food supply in the USA and what goes into our food.   Lots of good information about the childhood obesity epidemic as well.


----------



## rgp (Mar 20, 2018)

> "Nobody is overweight due to arthritis.
> 
> Less movement = less food intake and that's that. "




 Wrong !...

Arthritis just about halts movement....= weight gain..and since you know nothing about my [or anyone's] metabolism, or what I eat, or how much...I won't even address the second comment.


----------



## rgp (Mar 20, 2018)

> "Vegan does not necessarily = "healthy", I don't know how that rumor got started."




   I didn't say it did....only commenting that it sure as hell doesn't look like it has been for him. 

 If the news stories are correct ? His daughter got him started on it after his heart attack,... as she is one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2018)

rgp said:


> I get the impression that most of us here are of a similar age ? or at the least of the same generation ?
> 
> Is it just myself or...Has anyone else noticed the _almost _sudden ? Constant advertising for diabetes medicines ? It seems to me that , go back just five years, and the ads were much less numerous..10 years for sure.
> 
> ...



Rgp, I don't think that type 2 diabetes has been sudden at all, I'm in my mid 60s and both my parents developed diabetes in their later years.  The advertisement for prescription meds is 'up in you face' since they started to allow prescription drug advertisements on TV.  The ads _are _constant and the new meds with new names pop up often.  We are being deceived to a degree by exaggerated or deceptive advertising, which does indeed benefit the big pharmaceutical companies.

Prepared foods we buy in stores have a lot of carbohydrates and sugars in them, sometimes defined by sneaky names on the ingredient labels.  I believe high fructose corn syrup, dextrose, fructose, etc. are some of the offenders.  Also, just fast foods, cheap treats like Oreos, and common foods eaten by folks these days like pizza, cheeseburgers, etc. lead to weight gain and have little nutritional value.

They've changed the simple glucose fasting test for diabetes to the A1C test, and I believe they have changed the numbers on the blood pressure tests too.  Both of these things, in my opinion, show more people with hypertension and diabetes at earlier stages, which sells more prescriptions and 'treatments',  where years ago they would have just been warned by their doctors.

I personally think the TV drug ads should be banned, but doubt that would happen due to money interests.  Many large corporations are 'in bed' with each other, and they will use any avenue to make money.  The health of the public or transparency of their agendas seem to take second place. :dollar:


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

rgp said:


> "Nobody is overweight due to arthritis.
> 
> Less movement = less food intake and that's that. "
> 
> ...



That's fine. I also have arthritis and it does hurt! The theory is to expend as much as is taken in to keep level. If metabolism is slow, the intake would be reduced. I'm happy to agree to disagree.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Prepared foods we buy in stores have a lot of carbohydrates and sugars in them, sometimes defined by sneaky names on the ingredient labels.  I believe high fructose corn syrup, dextrose, fructose, etc. are some of the offenders.  Also, just fast foods, cheap treats like Oreos, and common foods eaten by folks these days like pizza, cheeseburgers, etc. lead to weight gain and have little nutritional value.



Yes! I read an ingredient on a product a few months ago (forgot what it was ) but the ingredient was "cane juice"! LOL They'll say _any_thing but sugar.


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2018)

My doctor says "everybody" is going to be diabetic eventually.  True?  I don't know.  My father was whip-thin and ate very healthily and still developed Type II diabetes.  I know it's knocking at the door for me.  I'm definitely "pre-diabetic".


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## rgp (Mar 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That's fine. I also have arthritis and it does hurt! The theory is to expend as much as is taken in to keep level. If metabolism is slow, the intake would be reduced. I'm happy to agree to disagree.




After I quit smoking 17 yrs ago I started gaining, 10,20,30 lbs...continued my workout routine [pre-arthritis], tightened my diet no help. So I used my doc's scale for reference only. I bought a kitchen [food] scale. For six months , I weighed my food, [portion control] took up label reading, for fat content, calories, etc, I took my daily average calorie intake down to 1500-1750 , I was hungry all the time, but stuck with it , for six months exact. Weighed myself at the doc's I _GAINED_ one pound !

The general 'rule of thumb' just does not apply to all. 

I have noted in the past...

   Jack LaLanne lived the fitness life...lived to be 96.

   George Burns lived the nightlife ...lived to be 100.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2018)

I take Chromium Picolinate and Bitter Melon daily as a preventative for diabetes, here's an article about why diabetics should know about Turmeric (Curcumin), which I also take every day.  Full story here.



> _Many diabetics already know about the benefits of a low-glycemic diet and  the need for regular exercise, but why haven't they heard about  turmeric, one of the world's most extensively researched anti-diabetic  plants?_
> 
> 
> A recent literature review published in the _International Journal of Endocrinology and Metabolism_ titled, "*Anti-Hyperglycemic Effect and Insulin Sensitizing Effects of Turmeric and Its Principle Constituent Curcumin*," adds promising new support to the notion that the ancient Indian spice turmeric may provide an *ideal drug alternative to treating and perhaps even preventing type 2 diabetes*, which has become of the world's most prevalent diagnoses.
> ...


----------



## jaminhealth (May 1, 2018)

I don't have diabetes and don't want it so watch my numbers and foods like a hawk.  I developed nerve tingling in my feet which I believe is from arthritis and/or opioids and abx drugs from a staph infection I went thru in my knee.  Long story and won't bore you all.

Anyway, back on and will stay on turmeric (sports research brand) and notice for the last two weeks or more my feet are not burning when I go to bed.  It's great to notice when something is working.     It's so easy to change our health with foods and for me, supplements....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2018)

Some advice on reversing type 2 diabetes naturally with diet, exericse and supplementation.  More here.   



> According to the 2017 National Diabetes Statistics Report, over 30  million people living in the United States have diabetes. That’s almost  10 percent of the U.S. population. And diabetes is the seventh leading  cause of death in the United States, causing, at least in part, over  250,000 deaths in 2015.
> 
> That’s why it’s so important to take steps to  reverse diabetes and the diabetes epidemic in America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2018)

rgp said:


> I get the impression that most of us here are of a similar age ? or at the least of the same generation ?
> 
> Is it just myself or...Has anyone else noticed the _almost _sudden ? Constant advertising for diabetes medicines ? It seems to me that , go back just five years, and the ads were much less numerous..10 years for sure.
> 
> ...



My observation is that as we age we tend to develop adverse effects and diabetes is one of them.  I also think a lot of the population is overweight as we get older and that also contributes.

Take a look at shingles and shingles vaccine.  Almost unheard of 10 years ago. The chicken pox virus stays with us for a lifetime.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 23, 2018)

I've managed my diabetes successfully over 20 yrs without giving in to fads or quackery. I also have arthritis with joint replacements. The only time my A1c got bad was when I had to spend some recovery time in an assisted living facility with poor food. The thing I resent most is the "Diabetes Industry" trying to convince people that have it that they need every kind of specialized product. Trying to make me buy diabetic shoes with a copay of $100 toward $ 500 when there is nothing wrong with my feet. I swear they'd  try to sell diabetic toilet paper if they thought they could get away with it. Beware!


----------



## gennie (Aug 23, 2018)

I don't think it is a coincidence that the rise in Type II diabetes began about the time Bispenol A (BPA) was introduced into our lives (1957).  Although it is possible to now find specific BPA-free plastic items, it has become such an integral part of so many of the common products in use everyday that it is impossible to totally avoid it.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A

https://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2012/03/12/are-you-swallowing-phthalates-with-your-pills/

*Seven Warning Signs You May Have BPA Toxicity*


You Are Overweight. Historically, the concept of obesity was one of “calories in, calories out.” ...
Early Puberty. BPA disrupts our hormones. ...
Erectile Dysfunction. ...
Your Blood Pressure is Too High. ...
You Have ADHD. ...
You Have Heart Disease. ...
You Have Breast or Prostate Cancer

A simple urine test will reveal the amount of BPA in your system.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 23, 2018)

That's why I count on Grape Seed Extract as I do.  It does so much and cleans our blood from all the free radicals in everything out there.   Grape seed ex is known to reduce diabetes too.  Do a search for yourself anyone.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 24, 2018)

The American diet is largely responsible for the surge in diabetes. I was at a Walmart yesterday waiting about 30 minutes for my prescription. I could not help but notice the number of obese people coming and going. I have read the military has stated they could not man the military in an emergency because of the staggering number of overweight young people. Also, I was at a Kroger store recently and took notice that about 80% of on frozen food aisle was nothing but pizzas. Then there is the chips & popcorn aisles. Sad.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't have cable TV & haven't had it for about 15 years.  However, I live in Canada which does not allow Big Drug companies to advertise on TV.  I used to winter down in the Rio Grande, go to the gym at our retirement place & was amazed by the huge number of adds promising all sort of miracle cures.  They always ended up with the statement, "See your doctor".  Also, I don't have diabetes, nor does my wife.  However, 3 of her brothers had it.  Generally, they had big stomaches & maybe didn't eat right nor did they exercise.  I am 72 & don't have diabetes.  Touch Wood!


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 24, 2018)

My parents lived into their 90's and ate every thing but the junk foods, they ate breads and pastas all their lives and as far as I know didn't have diabetes...if they did it was not tested for back in those days.

I've cut out breads and pastas in my life and I'm 80.  No diabetes.   jam


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

"Everything in moderation."    Physical activity is equally important in regulating blood glucose levels.   Have your pasta and then take a walk.   It's not rocket science.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2018)

I agree that diabetes is on the rise and more marketing is directed to diabetics in order to make money but the medical community has also changed the definition of what constitutes a diabetic.  

In the 70's testing was very primitive and the range of what was considered diabetic would be off the charts today.  From 1979-1997 diabetes was defined as fasting glucose levels of 140 mg/dl in 1997 it was lowered to 126 mg/dl and now we have a prediabetes category defined as fasting glucose levels of 100 - 125 mg/dl.

The good news is that the testing and treatment is much better today than it was for our parents and grandparents.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 24, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> "Everything in moderation."    Physical activity is equally important in regulating blood glucose levels.   Have your pasta and then take a walk.   It's not rocket science.



For me and due to joint issues, advanced OA, my walking has changed BIG TIME...so for me to control my health I've chosen to cut out some foods....I don't need those starchy carbs...


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 24, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree that diabetes is on the rise and more marketing is directed to diabetics in order to make money but the medical community has also changed the definition of what constitutes a diabetic.
> 
> In the 70's testing was very primitive and the range of what was considered diabetic would be off the charts today.  From 1979-1997 diabetes was defined as fasting glucose levels of 140 mg/dl in 1997 it was lowered to 126 mg/dl and now we have a prediabetes category defined as fasting glucose levels of 100 - 125 mg/dl.
> 
> The good news is that the testing and treatment is much better today than it was for our parents and grandparents.



I don't know how much testing was even done back then, labs didn't really come on strong until 70's or so..maybe sooner.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> For me and due to joint issues, advanced OA, my walking has changed BIG TIME...so for me to control my health I've chosen to cut out some foods....I don't need those starchy carbs...



Whatever works for you.   I eat a balanced diet of all food groups, try to exercise and keep my weight in check.   Easy-peasy and I don't give up a thing.   (I'll have the occasional Twinkie if the mood strikes, and life's not worth living without pasta occasionally. :wink1: )


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 24, 2018)

Whatever works is right.  I was born and raised on spaghetti and breads and have a mouthful of dental work to prove it too.  I finally woke up some yrs ago and have not been to a dentist in about 7 yrs now and take care of my dental health with antioxidants and cutting out the carbs...love it, not dental appts.   All those carbs turn to sugar so I finally got smart...still learning at 80.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

Yep; all those carbs do turn to glucose, which is fuel for the body.   I go to the dentist for cleanings 3 times a year; I have all my teeth and no cavities so I must be doing something right.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 24, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Yep; all those carbs do turn to glucose, which is fuel for the body.   I go to the dentist for cleanings 3 times a year; I have all my teeth and no cavities so I must be doing something right.



No cavities, you are rare...


----------



## rgp (Aug 24, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Yep; all those carbs do turn to glucose, which is fuel for the body.   I go to the dentist for cleanings 3 times a year; I have all my teeth and no cavities so I must be doing something right.




With respect...perhaps just superior genes in the dental aspect. Although I admit, all those cleanings likely played a huge part.

 My mother never could afford a dentist when I was a kid. As such moving into adulthood , I did not place enough importance on it, didn't practice good dental care. Even though I did brush & floss. On top of that, I smoked for a number of years.....so .


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 24, 2018)

My ex had no cavities when he left the farm in Iowa at 20 or so and moved to PA where fluoride was major in public waters and this back in the late  50's..he started getting a lot of cavities.  Fluoride is not the saviour we're brainwashed into believing.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

rgp said:


> *With respect...perhaps just superior genes in the dental aspect.* Although I admit, all those cleanings likely played a huge part.
> 
> My mother never could afford a dentist when I was a kid. As such moving into adulthood , I did not place enough importance on it, didn't practice good dental care. Even though I did brush & floss. On top of that, I smoked for a number of years.....so .


Nope.   Both my parents had full dentures in their 50's.   I didn't want that outcome so I spend a lot of time taking care of my teeth.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 24, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Nope.   Both my parents had full dentures in their 50's.   I didn't want that outcome so I spend a lot of time taking care of my teeth.



I'm curious about your age, to not have any cavities into one's senior years is amazing.  Were you raised in city fluoridation or well water that has naturally  occurring fluoride.

Grew up in a fluoridated water town and mom was forever making sweets and then the carbs and breads, I didn't have a chance.  I was in my 60's when I thought nothing of a piece of pie at night time and cookies and candy...NOW, that has all changed...and I have not even gone to a dentist in abut 7 yrs.   

I thank coconut oil toothpaste and antioxidants for my NOW good mouth..and change in eating habits.    And do NOT drink tap water which is fluoridated.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 24, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I'm curious about your age, to not have any cavities into one's senior years is amazing.  Were you raised in city fluoridation or well water that has naturally  occurring fluoride.
> 
> Grew up in a fluoridated water town and mom was forever making sweets and then the carbs and breads, I didn't have a chance.  I was in my 60's when I thought nothing of a piece of pie at night time and cookies and candy...NOW, that has all changed...and I have not even gone to a dentist in abut 7 yrs.
> 
> I thank coconut oil toothpaste and antioxidants for my NOW good mouth..and change in eating habits.    And do NOT drink tap water which is fluoridated.



I'm in my mid 60's.   Raised on a tobacco farm in South GA with well water.   As an adult have always lived in a suburban area with fluoride in the drinking water.   Use fluoride toothpaste.  The dental assistant who cleans my teeth remarks every visit that I am very lucky and have very little plaque.   

And now, back to the thread topic of diabetes....


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2018)

I was diagnosed with type 2 Diabetes about 10 yrs ago. I was never overweight and wasn't a sweets eater. I don't think I even had ice cream most of the time. My Dad's entire family his Mom ,brother and 5 sisters had type 2 Diabetes including my Dad. So now I have it, my brother had it and 3 of my nieces have it. Obviously in my case it was inherited.


----------

